# RUBs for sale



## torch74 (May 6, 2009)

*Buying RUBs*

Can anyone let me know where the best place to get RUBs from please :smile:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Argos, Staples, Hobbycraft.. depends what size
there is somebody on here though; i'll try and find him for you.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

here you go http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...667320-really-useful-boxes-free-shipping.html


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

Really Useful Products Ltd - Welcome - Buy Online Now!

Loads to chose from!!


----------



## torch74 (May 6, 2009)

Thank you :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

here you go
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...667320-really-useful-boxes-free-shipping.html


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

cheapest place I found them online is hobby craft :2thumb:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

NaomiR said:


> cheapest place I found them online is hobby craft :2thumb:


cheaper than the above?


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

markhill said:


> cheaper than the above?


ijust looked and they are cheap but only small sizes

i will ordering some from Dave next week, thanks for the link:2thumb:


----------



## PYTHONPAT (Sep 26, 2009)

*Air holes*

Do you just drill holes ???? Or is it more techincal??


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you can drill them or melt them through with a soldering iron.


----------



## PYTHONPAT (Sep 26, 2009)

*holes*

sorry to appear totally stupid just a newbie. holes in the lid? or lid /side etc how many ? loads ? etc etc 

thanks

steve


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

PYTHONPAT said:


> sorry to appear totally stupid just a newbie. holes in the lid? or lid /side etc how many ? loads ? etc etc
> 
> thanks
> 
> steve


some people put holes in the ends of the tubs where theres some bobbly bits.

I put one 10mm hole in each corner of the lid, works for me and my Royals/Bloods.


----------



## Malymaz (Oct 11, 2010)

*Hobbycraft*

Hobby craft have 20% off all storage boxes. picked a few up for myself lastnite


----------



## dandydi (Sep 11, 2006)

B and M


----------

